# 5D Question



## chrysoberyl (Feb 28, 2017)

At B&H, the prices for the 5D’s are quite similar. If I get a 5DS R or 5DS, what 5D IV features will I miss out on? I have a 6D and 80D. I mostly shoot close-ups, macro, family and landscapes including astro.

John


----------



## kingrobertii (Feb 28, 2017)

If you shoot Macro, you might benefit from the Dual Pixel Raw a little. Other than that, the touch screen is really nice on the 5D4 but the extra MP on the 5Ds and 5dsR would be nice.


----------



## LordofTackle (Feb 28, 2017)

kingrobertii said:


> *If you shoot Macro, you might benefit from the Dual Pixel Raw a little*. Other than that, the touch screen is really nice on the 5D4 but the extra MP on the 5Ds and 5dsR would be nice.



OTOH, since you shoot stuff where you can tightly control the conditions that option to correct in post might be not necessary for you. In you case I would go for the 5DsR. The higher MP count and the missing AA filter might be more beneficial to your work.
If you want a more allround camera I'd go for the MKIV

-Sebastian


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 28, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> kingrobertii said:
> 
> 
> > *If you shoot Macro, you might benefit from the Dual Pixel Raw a little*. Other than that, the touch screen is really nice on the 5D4 but the extra MP on the 5Ds and 5dsR would be nice.
> ...



Thanks, Sebastian and King Robert (II). What is Dual Pixel RAW?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 28, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > kingrobertii said:
> ...


http://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-5d-mark-iv/dual-pixel-raw/


----------



## SteveM (Feb 28, 2017)

Do you really need the 50mp files?.....only you can answer that one.
Secondly, if you ever need to shoot at high ISO and get clean'ish files (3200-6400), the 5D MklV is the way to go.....though you may be happy with what you are getting from the 6D.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 28, 2017)

I have the 1DXII and the 5Ds. I hardly ever use the 5Ds anymore. The 50 megapixel files are very impressive with good glass. It allows for large prints and heavy cropping. That said, I find that 20 megapixels is enough for almost everything, and the smaller files are much more comfortable to work with. I think 30 megapixels in the 5DIV Is a nice compromise between file size and resolution.

If I didn't have a full frame camera, and were to choose between 5Ds and 5DIV, I would pick the IV.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 28, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> At B&H, the prices for the 5D’s are quite similar. If I get a 5DS R or 5DS, what 5D IV features will I miss out on? I have a 6D and 80D. I mostly shoot close-ups, macro, family and landscapes including astro.
> 
> John



If you get a 5DS or 5DS R instead of a 5D4, you will miss out on... 


A better sensor (depending on what you are doing with it). The 5D4 will have the on-chip ADC hotness that will net you more base ISO DR for studio/landscape (low ISO) work and less pixels = less problems with noise on the high end. But the 5DS obviously outresolves the 5D4, so it's a bit of a tradeoff. What would you rather have? +20 MP or slightly greater latitude with exposure, pushing things in post, etc.?


No DPAF or touchscreen
No DPRAW
No 4K
Slightly older AF setup
AF only works down to -2 EV (5D4 is -3EV)
Only 5 fps (5D4 is 7 fps)
Buffer is smaller as one would expect (# of shots I mean)
No Wifi, but you can use the inexpensive SD card end-around option if you want
No GPS

And I'm sure there's a bunch of little things I missed. Someone here who owns both of those rigs will point those out. 

- A


----------



## Jopa (Feb 28, 2017)

You'll miss the DPAF (and DPRAW), 4k, slightly expanded PDAF array, better low ISO DR, f8 @ any focus point and 2 fps. But you'll gain an incredible resolution  both are great cameras.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 28, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> I have the 1DXII and the 5Ds. I hardly ever use the 5Ds anymore. The 50 megapixel files are very impressive with good glass.



Same here. But every time I shoot the 5dsr the details blow my mind.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 28, 2017)

Jopa said:


> You'll miss the DPAF (and DPRAW), 4k, slightly expanded PDAF array, better low ISO DR, f8 @ any focus point and 2 fps. But you'll gain an incredible resolution  both are great cameras.



Ugh, I forgot DPAF + touchscreen, wow! Thanks. Updated on my list above.

- A


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 28, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > You'll miss the DPAF (and DPRAW), 4k, slightly expanded PDAF array, better low ISO DR, f8 @ any focus point and 2 fps. But you'll gain an incredible resolution  both are great cameras.
> ...



I very much agree with both Jopa and you. What it boils down to is that the 5Ds only holds one advantage, resolution. The 5DIV is better at everything else. That is why I emphasize that 30 megapixels should be more than enough for most uses, and why I believe the 5DIV is the best choice for the most of us. 

On the other side, and for the average photographer, I am not so shure that 4K, DPAF or touchscreen is so important that it should be a deciding factor. It is nice to have features, but if you have a need for resolution, you should pick the 5Ds/r. It is a very good camera.


----------



## Jopa (Mar 1, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > You'll miss the DPAF (and DPRAW), 4k, slightly expanded PDAF array, better low ISO DR, f8 @ any focus point and 2 fps. But you'll gain an incredible resolution  both are great cameras.
> ...



We posted pretty much at the same time and I personally forgot a lot of things! You've nicely wrapped it up


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 1, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> http://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-5d-mark-iv/dual-pixel-raw/



Thanks for the link! 'As Dual Pixel RAW images contain two images they are therefore double the file size of normal RAW images.' Wow - I sometimes get 24 mp RAW files from my 6D, so doubling and scaling up, I should expect files as large as 72 mp; larger than 5DS R files?

John


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks to all! Once again very useful information and views are provided. I am very grateful.

5D IV it is!

John


----------



## tron (Mar 1, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-5d-mark-iv/dual-pixel-raw/
> ...


Not so fast. I have tried it. It is more a gimmik than useful. There is no real solution for misfocusing (DPP does selective sharpening in DP photos but the result is not very nice. There is nothing like correct focusing). Also if you activate this feature the 5DsR will look like a speed monster in comparison...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 1, 2017)

tron said:


> Not so fast. I have tried it. It is more a gimmik than useful. There is no real solution for misfocusing (DPP does selective sharpening in DP photos but the result is not very nice. There is nothing like correct focusing). Also if you activate this feature the 5DsR will look like a speed monster in comparison...



...screeching halt... Thank you. Then it is a feature that can be engaged if desired.

John


----------

